# Overnighter in Seville



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Been through it many a time but never stopped. Fancy doing a day or two. Anyone know a stopover within walking distance of the centre of town????
Garcia


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't know anything about it and have never been there but this is one I noted for future reference.

http://areasevilla.blogspot.co.uk/

G

( We've always used the campsite at Dos Hernanos- easy enough to get the Seville but by bus)


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

We stayed on this park about 6 weeks ago. It is in walking distance of the city centre. Seville in my opinion is a must see.

The parking itself is in a fenced off area of a commercial yard which is full of new cars. There is electricity,fresh water, grey and toilet waste, no shower or washing facilities. It has good security.

The area to and from the park may be off putting especially when dark, on both the nights we taxied back.

Worth a look to make up your own mind, I would have no problem staying in the future. Approx 15 euros a night

Trevor


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for both the above. I'd heard there was one in Ave. Sanlucar de Barrameda,but looking on Google maps there was a space but not a MH in sight.!Think I drove past it a year or so back.
Guess this is the one you two have just highlighted. looks perfect for my needs . We'll be on foot to the city centre but with 2 big dogs, don't reckon I'll be too worried if it's a dodgy looking area.
thanks
Garcia


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

There's also a place at the gated marina in Puerto Gelves which may be just within your walking distance, and certainly only a few minutes to the centre by bus.
N 37.33932 W 6.02417


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We've used Puerto Gelves a couple of times - 10 euro a night without electricity, which adds a couple of euro I think. My memory is that it's quite a distance to the centre - I certainly wouldn't have wanted to walk it.

If you're taking on water, use your own hose. I saw some spaniards doing revolting things with hosepipe and toilet and they totally ignored my obvious disapproval.

Seville is a great place to spend a few days.


----------

